# Android pwrd PC vs windows/mac



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

Allright if the title dosent explain,with devices such as HP slate 21 all in one,Hp slatebook x2,slatebook 14,lenovo ideapad a10 coming or jumping into market what do you think 

IS Android capable of mainstream usage?or You support it in your mobile?
and support the fact of only windows,mac,linux etc

is android capable of Replaciny your current pc will it et out a android revolution  
I give it up to you to decide


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2014)

Nope.. Portable hardware has become more powerful, but Android is still $hit. People compromise, I don't want to compromise on quality. Companies wont fix issues, they just keep releasing new hardware. I can use Community ROMS, but they wont have all features.


----------



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

I still think with time windows will be in situation critical...android may pick it down completely


----------



## hari1 (May 16, 2014)

There is no competition between android and windows on PCs. Windows has far too many features that Android does not have.


----------



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

but android devices are ultra light and can have long term batteries...plus being built for desktops windows may be obsolete or ultra hard to use outside start screen and while android may pit it all down with its blazing perfomance with touch screens


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2014)

I'm not sure android will win over Win even if it is Win98


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 16, 2014)

Instead of battery hog android, a pure linux OS like Linux Mint or Ubuntu is more preferable for PCs/laptops


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 17, 2014)

Chicken and egg problem

Companies wont port, instead will actively refuse to port, recreate Windows programs for Android. Too much pain and investment!
Users won't use Android PC, because it can't run the latest Photoshop.

There you have it, this problem exists on Windows phone as well.

And more thoughts,
no body really wanted to create apps for iOS. nobody even wanted touch screen os. but then apple pulled it off really well. Too many people purchased the apple phones, followed by android phones and after this developers started making apps.

So somebody should convince people and sell millions of Android PCs first.
Google is having such a hard time selling chromebooks, they will need another Steve jobs to pull this one off.


----------



## Prashmith (May 17, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> So somebody should convince people and sell millions of Android PCs first.
> Google is having such a hard time selling chromebooks, they will need another Steve jobs to pull this one off.



Last line seems true,but the rats it's hard to say seeing the no of apps in those app stores, 
Google is having a hard time selling chrome books -agreed coz they are just toooo light and most people dont need it,
But when we talk it up away to android it is a developed os,and so bet we can try to use it in place of laptops and desktops


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 17, 2014)

Prashmith said:


> Last line seems true,but the rats it's hard to say seeing the no of apps in those app stores,
> Google is having a hard time selling chrome books -agreed coz they are just toooo light and most people dont need it,
> But when we talk it up away to android it is a developed os,and so bet we can try to use it in place of laptops and desktops




I agree that PC is getting replaced at homes and personal usage. That is for checking mails, play games, use APPS.
Android is only good for APPS.

But for professional use and office use, its going to be Windows PC or a Linux PC.. not android.. coz its a different operating system all together that uses linux kernel.

Here is why..
Lets not call 3DS Max, Maya, Photoshop, AutoCAD as apps. They are huge software being developed over two decades.
Don't think in 3-4 year they will all be converted to Android apps. Its a massive engineering effort and its not a joke. 

Also in the software industry..nobody rewrites huge software, because all such efforts in the past have been a disaster..and its just a pain and takes years, people are better of doing other things. And companies need to show profits not losses rewriting software.

For example, facebook did not move away from php, because everybody knew, rewriting will kill facebook.
Instead they just created new php virtual machine.
facebook as a software is not a joke, they have hundreds of phds and best programmers working on its backend.


So no question of Android powered PC for professional use. 
For home use ? Certainly why not... but why not again instead just buy fully powered windows pc?!


----------



## Prashmith (May 17, 2014)

^all right you feel android cant replace pc completely,
I feel it still can with time and time atleast for personal use


----------



## ratul (May 17, 2014)

never, android is a mobile platform, not a desktop OS, for portable office use, tablets are already rocking android, which is good as they benefit the touch interface of android, for PC's, windows, mac and linux are enough. Android's kernel is itself heavily modified linux kernel, so even fedora, centos, ubuntu are much better than stupid android for PC..


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 27, 2014)

Android is more consuming than creating Media and Data
while Windows, linux, OSx are Generating (Creating) as well as Consuming Media and Data


----------



## ithehappy (May 27, 2014)

Android as a desktop OS in comparison with Windows? 

Oh Dear Lord


----------

